# I recently purchase a Monark Super Cruiser ,What year and Model .Thanks



## csavw (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello Fellow Monark Super Cruiser Lovers , I recently purchased a Monark Frame with chain guard & a rear fender . What could the year be ? what is the model number mean ? any other information from this Number plate do I need to know ? Model # 18029A105 ,SERIAL # A1362815 . I 'm currently collecting parts for a rebuild . I simply love these 1950's Monarks ,gets looks when ever I ride my other one . Thank you ,Chris


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 16, 2013)

*Welcome Chris*

And congrats on the bike.can you post a pic of the whole thing?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 16, 2013)

I know very little about Monarks, but since the experts are mia, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the last two digits get reversed on model no. and end up 1950.


----------



## csavw (Oct 16, 2013)

*Monark project bike from this frame*



57 spitfire said:


> And congrats on the bike.can you post a pic of the whole thing?




I'll send you a picture ,tomorrow of the bike I have put together from these parts. thanks


----------



## csavw (Oct 16, 2013)

*thanks for the reply . 1950 is great !*



bricycle said:


> I know very little about Monarks, but since the experts are mia, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the last two digits get reversed on model no. and end up 1950.




Thanks ! anyone reads this and knows what the Model # and Serial means .So far I have a 1950 Mens Monark Super Cruiser.


----------



## csavw (Oct 17, 2013)

*Monark project bike from this frame*



bricycle said:


> I know very little about Monarks, but since the experts are mia, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the last two digits get reversed on model no. and end up 1950.




Hello Bricycle ,here's my Project Monark from the recently purchased frame . I have all original parts ,plus deep fenders . I like the fat look of the chain guard and fenders . All the parts came from ebay over a 6 year period . I just need body work and paint . had a quote for $ 900.00 . A base coat clear ,wet sand & buff . Peace ... Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 17, 2013)

The serial # puts this at 1952. I do my own paint and always use a single stage enamel. Besides saving money it looks more original than  BC/CC. Once you do that though you might as well get chrome done--probably another $700-800. The seat, bars, and pedals in the pics aren't correct either. The bars and seat aren't a big deal but original pedals for these is just about impossible--I've been looking for three years! The thing to realize on a project like this is that by the time you restore it you will have about double what it is worth in it. These are still cool bikes though and if it's just for your personal enjoyment then the $$ don't really matter anyway. V/r Shawn


----------



## stoney (Oct 18, 2013)

I agree with Shawn. If the bike is for you, go for it. You must really like, putting it together all this time. I love those bikes. The big huge deep fenders, the large train light. Those bikes are just hulky looking. I had 2 of them years back. 1 was black and orange, 1 was like a purplish and maroon, original colors. Those colors sound like crap together, but I think it is a nice combination. If the paint and chrome fits in your budget, do it and enjoy the bike.


----------



## csavw (Oct 18, 2013)

*thanks for the replys !*



stoney said:


> I agree with Shawn. If the bike is for you, go for it. You must really like, putting it together all this time. I love those bikes. The big huge deep fenders, the large train light. Those bikes are just hulky looking. I had 2 of them years back. 1 was black and orange, 1 was like a purplish and maroon, original colors. Those colors sound like crap together, but I think it is a nice combination. If the paint and chrome fits in your budget, do it and enjoy the bike.




Wow ! it's great to see the replies on my bike ... thank you


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2013)

not positive, but I think that is the "later" style chain guard???, if you have a 1952


----------



## csavw (Oct 18, 2013)

*1952 Monark Super Cruiser*

I like the later chain guard ,but do have the original ,as well as fenders . As for the  Deep fenders ? I 've been told that they started in 1948 . Who knows for sure ? That's why I subscribed to thecabe.com .


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2013)

48? sounds right.


----------



## hcdsign (Oct 26, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> The serial # puts this at 1952. I do my own paint and always use a single stage enamel. Besides saving money it looks more original than  BC/CC. Once you do that though you might as well get chrome done--probably another $700-800. The seat, bars, and pedals in the pics aren't correct either. The bars and seat aren't a big deal but original pedals for these is just about impossible--I've been looking for three years! The thing to realize on a project like this is that by the time you restore it you will have about double what it is worth in it. These are still cool bikes though and if it's just for your personal enjoyment then the $$ don't really matter anyway. V/r Shawn




Freqman, I just bought some Firestone pedals for my Colson built Firestone Super Cruiser.  I am lead to believe that these are Monark/Firestone pedals.  Are these the impossible find pedals you speak of??  Can you leave some input on my thread as well?  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?47323-Firestone-Pedals.

I paid $100 for them, is that in line?  I had not seen them before, so I had to have them!

Sorry for hi-jacking this thread, but it may put some pedal reference forward for CSAVW.
Thank you, Howie.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 27, 2013)

The Super is a fav of mine.......it's my avatar pic! This bike was my second resto from a pretty rough survivor. I believe mine similar to yours is a 1951.......although I never bothered to find out.


----------



## csavw (Oct 31, 2013)

*good looking Monark Super Cruiser !*

Thanks for the share ,your bike is cool ! I like the colors . I 'm thinking of Burgundy with tan tank graphic and tan accents. My tank has original colors . See my bike in Project Rides also .


----------



## Terry66 (Oct 31, 2013)

I like your parts selection. Should make for a nice ride when you're done. Actually it is a super nice ride as it is.

Here is a pic of my late '52 Firestone SC. I am missing the banded script pedals as well. Actually I have one, but need the other side!


----------



## Boris (Oct 31, 2013)

Terry66 said:


> Here is a pic of my late '52 Firestone SC.




Sorry for your loss.


----------



## csavw (Nov 1, 2013)

*dig those saddle bags !*



Terry66 said:


> I like your parts selection. Should make for a nice ride when you're done. Actually it is a super nice ride as it is.
> 
> Here is a pic of my late '52 Firestone SC. I am missing the banded script pedals as well. Actually I have one, but need the other side!




Like those saddle bags ! Color combo too ,I 'm thinking a red frame and burgundy tank, fenders & Chain 4 mine . Great picture .


----------



## ramito (Feb 4, 2014)

*Nice bike*

,,,,the seat and pedals......good luck....love monarks bicycles...


----------



## monark-man (Feb 12, 2014)

*firestone*

hello   your bike is a monark sold by firestone it is a super cruiser  with a 1953 chain guard and a 1947 horn tank witch will work.    good luck


----------



## Jennifer Parker (Feb 12, 2014)

csavw said:


> Hello Bricycle ,here's my Project Monark from the recently purchased frame . I have all original parts ,plus deep fenders . I like the fat look of the chain guard and fenders . All the parts came from ebay over a 6 year period . I just need body work and paint . had a quote for $ 900.00 . A base coat clear ,wet sand & buff . Peace ... Chris



Holy Moly! That's gorgeous!


----------

